# Help/Support



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

:flag:Suffering from PTSD? Anxiety? Depression? Me Too Veterans If you want or would like to talk, PM me and let's get to know each other. I love fishing but won't go by myself. Maybe we can get several of us together and hit the water. As I have discovered it helps when you can talk to someone who is experiencing some of the same problems you have. We want families to participate too because sometimes they are our only outlet. I live south of San Antonio and like to fish Choke Canyon (sightsee the alligators) and the Coast. If you know of places on Brauning/Calaveras I'm game for that too. :texasflag


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm no guide just someone that likes to fish. FREE for Veterans and Family members
FREE not charging for anything just companionship and fishing.


----------

